

How Can You Deploy 300 Times a Day? By Keeping Things Small - hbradleyf
http://dev.hubspot.com/blog/how-our-product-team-thinks-small-to-solve-big-problems

======
jnagro
The most powerful point is about the small, loosely coupled teams.
Organizations pay a big coordination cost keeping teams tightly-coupled. At
HubSpot, we break large teams up into smaller groups and break up the
deployable components of the system in the same way. This gives our teams the
ability to move really fast and make decisions without less coordination.

